# zebra wood pen blanks



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so i bought 10 of these blanks and am preparing to make some pens i hope:yes::yes:
would anybody maybe wanna do some trading for something different?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I saw your post over at WB about these blanks. I'm interested in a swap with you. I have plenty of zebrawood though. Any chance you have a couple of smallish (6" X 3") bowl blanks youd wanna trade? Wouldnt have to be any burls or high end wood, just a nice blank or two. I'd offer up a nice SFRB selection of pen blanks.:thumbsup:

Once you start turning pens, its hard to stop, just a warning!! Lol


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

why do you think i bought 10 blanks even before i turned any:laughing::laughing::laughing:
ill see what i might be able to do with ya


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Robert, bass has some nice pen blanks, I'm warning you he will make you want to come back for more once you see what he sends you, consider yourself warned


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Zebra wood is nice, even better when its diagonaly cut,, here is a picture of a pen i made from zebrawood diagonaly cut..
actually just sold this one couple days ago online:yes:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

and here i thought i was getting into something cheap:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
thanks for the warning


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> and here i thought i was getting into something cheap:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> thanks for the warning


well if you have freinds and you can trade with them its not too bad, the addicting part is that you have a finished product in less than an hour depending on how well you can turn quickly..


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok bass here is what I have tell me what ya think


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Ooooo, live edge and you allready rounded them for me!! Sweet!!:thumbsup:

Im going to have to send you some super nice blanks for those!!

Are these dry or green? Dosnt matter either way, just curious.

I'll get a pic up for you as soon as I pick out blanks that are worthy of this trade. Thanks!!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> Ooooo, live edge and you allready rounded them for me!! Sweet!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Im going to have to send you some super nice blanks for those!!
> 
> ...


one is green but almost dry i hope
the other 3 are dry and the bark is kinda loose and rotten on the outside
all the wood is solid though


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds good. I'm getting ready for work now but I should have time in the morning to get your box together. Thanks again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

These should keep you busy for awhile.:laughing: If you like these, I'll get em packed up and headed your way. Probably be tomorrow AM before I can get to the PO though. Go ahead and PM me your address too. Thanks again!!:thumbsup:

Oh, the bottom blanks are a couple of 2 tone walnut PM blanks that I thought you might like. All the blanks are labeled, the label side is just turned down for the pic.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

dude that is awesome
now ill have to spend a fortune buying pen kits:laughing::laughing:
thanks for doing this with me


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> These should keep you busy for awhile.:laughing: If you like these, I'll get em packed up and headed your way. Probably be tomorrow AM before I can get to the PO though. Go ahead and PM me your address too. Thanks again!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, the bottom blanks are a couple of 2 tone walnut PM blanks that I thought you might like. All the blanks are labeled, the label side is just turned down for the pic.


You can't see me, but I'm drooling all over my desk at work, Robert I think I gave you a fair warning, now you will be "hookedonpens" LOL....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Robert I think I gave you a fair warning, now you will be "hookedonpens" LOL....


No Ill be Banging Pens:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> No Ill be Banging Pens:laughing::laughing::laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> dude that is awesome
> now ill have to spend a fortune buying pen kits:laughing::laughing:
> thanks for doing this with me


 No problem man, thank you!! I packed these all up and I'll get em over to the PO in the morning.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i didnt get yours out today either but will tommorrow:yes:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> You can't see me, but I'm drooling all over my desk at work, Robert I think I gave you a fair warning, now you will be "hookedonpens" LOL....


 I dropped a box off for you at the PO Sat morning!:thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> i didnt get yours out today either but will tommorrow:yes:


 No rush, it will probably be after the new year before I'll have time to put one on the lathe anyhow.


----------

